# Tactile Exit Signs



## Rick18071 (Mar 18, 2011)

I asked this question about 6 months ago with no response so I am trying again. I fail more final inspections for these missing signs than for any thing else. I even had a stamp made that I use at the exits on the plans and keep telling the contractors about it at rough inspections but it doesn't seem to help much. I'm tired of saying because the code says so.

WHY ARE TECTILE EXIT SIGNS REQUIERED?


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2011)

(Add) 1011.1.2 Accessible exits. Where exit signs are required by Section 1011.1 of this code, accessible exit doors at the level of exit discharge that lead directly to accessible paths of exit discharge shall additionally be marked by the International Symbol of Accessibility. Such symbol shall be not less than 6 inches high and shall be incorporated into the required exit sign or shall be located directly adjacent to it. Such symbol shall meet the requirements of Section 1011.

1011.3 Tactile exit signs.

*A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an egress stairway, an exit passageway and the exit discharge.*

(Amd)  1110.1 Signs.  Required accessible elements shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following locations:

1.	Accessible parking spaces as required by Section 1106.  Pursuant to subsection (h) of section 14-253a of the Connecticut General Statutes, such spaces shall be designated by above-grade signs with white lettering against a blue background and shall bear the words “HANDICAPPED PARKING PERMIT REQUIRED” and “VIOLATORS WILL BE FINED” in addition to the International Symbol of Accessibility.  When such a sign is replaced, repaired or erected, it shall indicate the minimum fine for a violation of subsection (f) of section 14-253a of the Connecticut General Statutes. Such indicator may be in the form of a notice affixed to such sign.

2.	Accessible passenger loading zones.

3.	Accessible areas of refuge required by Section 1007.6.

4.	Accessible portable toilet and bathing units.

5.	Accessible means of egress stairways.

6.   Accessible toilet or bathing rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.

7.     Accessible entrances where not all entrances are accessible.

8.     Accessible check-out aisles where not all aisles are accessible.  The sign, where provided, shall be above the check-out aisle in the same location as the check-out aisle number or type of check-out identification.

9.     Unisex toilet and bathing rooms.

10.   Accessible dressing, fitting and locker rooms where not all such rooms are accessible.

11.   Accessible grade level exits required by Section 1011.1.2.


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2011)

For blind (visually impaired) people...


----------



## Mac (Mar 18, 2011)

So people will know where to get out.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 18, 2011)

How is a blind person suppose to use this. Feel around the walls all through a building? This will not work to good in a Walmart. I know a few visually impaired people and no one ever told them about these signs.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> How is a blind person suppose to use this. Feel around the walls all through a building? This will not work to good in a Walmart. I know a few visually impaired people and no one ever told them about these signs.


When they come to a door, They will know the difference between a stockroom and an exit

By the way, there are different "level" of "sight imparment" and blindness.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel your pain and in PA it is something we constantly deal with.


----------



## steveray (Mar 18, 2011)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> How is a blind person suppose to use this. Feel around the walls all through a building? This will not work to good in a Walmart. I know a few visually impaired people and no one ever told them about these signs.


 That is why they are required next to the doors....if all else fails, they know they can follow the walls and find a door...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> That is why they are required next to the doors....if all else fails, they know they can follow the walls and find a door...


Before the wall falls on them......


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 18, 2011)

so if the sign is missing at the exit they won't go out the building because they think it might be a stockroom? We have a lot of old buildings that where here before codes and also these signs never last past the first new paint job. My blind freind never heard of these signs.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2011)

Drive your blind freind crazy and have him/her read a sand finished stucco wall......


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2011)

Want to have some fun? On your next final run your finger slowly across the braille, shake your head, turn to the contractor and say "That's misspelled" the look on his face will be priceless


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> want to have some fun? On your next final run your finger slowly across the braille, shake your head, turn to the contractor and say "that's misspelled" the look on his face will be priceless


been there, done that


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## MtnArch (Mar 19, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Want to have some fun? On your next final run your finger slowly across the braille, shake your head, turn to the contractor and say "That's misspelled" the look on his face will be priceless


That's just funny ... I don't care what anyone says!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup, been there done that also.......... one of my inspectors, on a final where the contractor was stressed out anyway, and a new City building to boot........the guys face just.......fell.............like WTF?


----------



## RJJ (Mar 20, 2011)

MT: I have done that on a few occasions.


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts on tactile exiting signs is that even the code writing folk have overthought this .

the common exit device that could and should distinguish an exit route- corridors to exits / stairs to discharge to exterior

SHOULD be typical panic style bars - generally those are only on exit path doors although not required on every use in every situation

that would be a positive undeniable tactile device that would indicate exit route openings.

I know its way too much a common sense item and probably to easy a concept to become code


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sometimes depending on how stressed the contractors are at final inspection I will run my fingers over a braile sign.

and tell him to proof it cause it looks like the sign shop put in curse words.

they really have no way of telling . just a twisted sense o humor but can really cause a paniced look


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 20, 2011)

I also have issues on the signs that I make them put up at exit doors that don't meet the standards for accessibility. If the exit door has one small thing wrong I have to make them get a custom made sign indicating where the accessible exit is. They want to open but now they have to wait a few days to get this sign made. Every time a new tenant moves in or any work is done in these stores the sign is missing and they need to get a new one. There is only one sign store in this area and they love me.

There are many strip malls in my area that are built with block and the rear door is always mounted on the outside with a latch (usually a fire door type) and is self closing. these doors don't make accessibility because they are recessed about 10" . ANSI 404.2.3.4 says the door can not be recessed more than 8" so they need to put one of these directional signs here besides the tactile exit sign. How is it safer to send a handicapped person all the way to the front door during a fire because of this?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2011)

The 8" "rule" is based on lever hardware, if you put in "panic device" hardware, the Side clearance approach issue disappears


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 20, 2011)

My code book says latch. I wish there was an expection for a panic device, it would make a lot of sense. But to me it's still a latching device.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 21, 2011)

Question - would a tactile sign be required at the front door of a retail shop which serves as the means of egress?  I saw yes as the IBC says tactile signage is required at the exit discharge.  I've heard arguments that if the door does not need an exit sign per the IBC, then a tactile sign is not required.

What do you think?


----------



## steveray (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe it to be required (tactile), hardly ever let them go w/o at least the one illuminated sign (with ISA) at all exit disharge...The omission is only for easily identifiable exits which don't exist for blind people without signs..IMHO


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 27, 2011)

Is anyone aware of provisions that would allow an audible alert in lieu of the tactile signage?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Is anyone aware of provisions that would allow an audible alert in lieu of the tactile signage?


No, what if that person is like Helen Keller, blind and deaf


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 27, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> No, what if that person is like Helen Keller, blind and deaf


I agree.  I had someone ask me and I was not aware of any provisions but I wanted to double check.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 27, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Want to have some fun? On your next final run your finger slowly across the braille, shake your head, turn to the contractor and say "That's misspelled" the look on his face will be priceless


We do this with a few contractors we know, who are making the jump from residential to tenant finish/light commercial.  The reaction is classic, and works just about every time.


----------

